

Opposite behaviors? Arctic sea ice shrinks, Antarctic grows - Zenst
http://phys.org/news/2012-10-behaviors-arctic-sea-ice-antarctic.html

======
Zenst
I found a bigger version of the image as it is easier to make out the
differences :-
[http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mcdbzv1yet1rz307wo1_1280.j...](http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mcdbzv1yet1rz307wo1_1280.jpg)

Though to me it does whilst increased in the Antarctic covering it may be,
that it still combined show a fall in coverage. But we are comparing over a
small period of time, so it is hard to get too excited.

